# strange facts



## am64 (Sep 22, 2009)

did you know that the distant from your wrist to your elbow is the same as the length of your foot!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2009)

am64 said:


> did you know that the distant from your wrist to your elbow is the same as the length of your foot!



I couldn't believe that was true, but I've just checked and it is!


----------



## katie (Sep 22, 2009)

haha i checked too, looks like ive got long arms then 

i really want to see the arm of someone with size 3 feet, they must be tiny!


----------



## Einstein (Sep 22, 2009)

There is another one for the men... if you stretch your fingers as far apart as you can and measure from the tip of your thumb to the tip of your little finger, apparently its the same size as hmmmm

I can't confirm the accuracy of this in general, however a barmaid in Oxford swore it was a fair way of finding out!


----------



## am64 (Sep 22, 2009)

am64 said:


> did you know that the distant from your wrist to your elbow is the same as the length of your foot!



I love it ....all these people all over the place measuring their arms against their feet


----------



## katie (Sep 22, 2009)

yes ive heard that one too david, i can inform you it isnt true hahaha


----------



## Einstein (Sep 22, 2009)

katie said:


> yes ive heard that one too david, i can inform you it isnt true hahaha


 
Glad you've done the research Katie  Which way was it inaccurate? 

Actually, for me, it was true. As for the forearm and foot - hmmm my size 12's aren't big enough!


----------



## katie (Sep 22, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Glad you've done the research Katie  Which way was it inaccurate?
> 
> Actually, for me, it was true. As for the forearm and foot - hmmm my size 12's aren't big enough!



ehem, not too much of course 

you mean your arm is longer??


----------



## Einstein (Sep 22, 2009)

katie said:


> ehem, not too much of course
> 
> you mean your arm is longer??


 
Yes, my arm is longer than my foot and my feet are big!!!

Perhaps I really am a freek?


----------



## katie (Sep 22, 2009)

lol.

wow u have loong arms!


----------



## Einstein (Sep 22, 2009)

Perhaps too closely related to the apes??

I only have short legs, for coming on 6'3" my inside leg is 29"!!!


----------



## katie (Sep 22, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Perhaps too closely related to the apes??
> 
> I only have short legs, for coming on 6'3" my inside leg is 29"!!!




perhaps 

i always think i have short legs too but im almost 5'8". i reckon the top half of my legs are long but the bottom of half are short. which sucks! who wants that?! lol.


----------



## Einstein (Sep 22, 2009)

katie said:


> perhaps
> 
> i always think i have short legs too but im almost 5'8". i reckon the top half of my legs are long but the bottom of half are short. which sucks! who wants that?! lol.


 
Oooh, you asking? ME


----------



## katie (Sep 22, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Oooh, you asking? ME



haha oops


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

is this becoming a private thread or can we all join in???


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> is this becoming a private thread or can we all join in???



no, please do feel free...


----------



## Einstein (Sep 23, 2009)

katie said:


> no, please do feel free...


 
That's very public spirited of you Katie


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

katie said:


> no, please do feel free...



only joking... Ive posted the same message up on a forum mainly used by americans it will be interesting to see what they turn up with! I do love the thought that all over the world people are measuring their feet and arms.. oh the power of the internet !


----------



## HelenP (Sep 23, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yes, my arm is longer than my foot and my feet are big!!!
> 
> Perhaps I really am a freek?



Or maybe you're a good swimmer??  Evolutionally speaking, those with long arms are sposed to be good swimmers...........so I've heard.

(although you don't see many gorillas down the local lido!!)

xx


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> only joking... Ive posted the same message up on a forum mainly used by americans it will be interesting to see what they turn up with! I do love the thought that all over the world people are measuring their feet and arms.. oh the power of the internet !



haha i know  cant believe i put my gross feel up against  my arm, ive been bare footed all day lol


----------



## Einstein (Sep 23, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Or maybe you're a good swimmer?? Evolutionally speaking, those with long arms are sposed to be good swimmers...........so I've heard.
> 
> (although you don't see many gorillas down the local lido!!)
> 
> xx


 
I did swim breaststroke at county level - I didn't know that fact, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

katie said:


> haha i know  cant believe i put my gross feel up against  my arm, ive been bare footed all day lol



lucky you beautiful weather on the south coast


----------



## Einstein (Sep 23, 2009)

I had to take my shoe off and hold it against my arm, a little tender trying to move my leg to my arm this week!


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> lucky you beautiful weather on the south coast



yes, it was lovely today actually


----------



## HelenP (Sep 23, 2009)

katie said:


> haha i know  cant believe i put my gross feel up against  my arm, ive been bare footed all day lol



Well, as it's physically impossible for me to manage that, I just used a ruler, lol.

xx


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

katie said:


> yes, it was lovely today actually



I have realetives who moved down to poole a few years back and love it ...all that wonderful light
any way nice chat to you all off to bed now


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Well, as it's physically impossible for me to manage that, I just used a ruler, lol.
> 
> xx



was it true tho ?


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> I have realetives who moved down to poole a few years back and love it ...all that wonderful light
> any way nice chat to you all off to bed now



ah poole, that's about 30mins down the road from me 

Goodnight!!  x


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Well, as it's physically impossible for me to manage that, I just used a ruler, lol.
> 
> xx



hehehe maybe i should have


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

Got a reply off the other network(its not a diabetes one) with this strange fact
Did you know the your eyeballs has been the same size since you were born?


----------



## Einstein (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> Got a reply off the other network(its not a diabetes one) with this strange fact
> Did you know the your eyeballs has been the same size since you were born?


 
Yeah, heard that, wonder if that's why they call me beedy eyes? Hmph!


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yeah, heard that, wonder if that's why they call me beedy eyes? Hmph!



Long arms short legs and beady eyes ...not having a good night are you!


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

yes i knew that, they dont grow hehe. thats why babies look so freaky


----------



## Einstein (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> Long arms short legs and beady eyes ...not having a good night are you!


 
Cheers, not the best of months!


----------



## Einstein (Sep 23, 2009)

katie said:


> yes i knew that, they dont grow hehe. thats why babies look so freaky


 
I thought it was because they are freaks?

Now the ears, except your belly, are the only part of your body never to stop growing - is that correct?


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I thought it was because they are freaks?
> 
> Now the ears, except your belly, are the only part of your body never to stop growing - is that correct?



 cant be true or we d all have ears on the ground what about hair that doesnt stop growing it just falls out


----------



## Einstein (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> cant be true or we d all have ears on the ground what about hair that doesnt stop growing it just falls out


 
Old people have bigger ears than when they were 20! Over the years they grow, not perhaps at a rate most of us could measure every three months.

Think to a lesser degree the nose doesn't stop either - now I'm a worried Jew!

Hair regenerates. Mine is stopping the regeneration process


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

help... and yes i know i said i was going to sleep...so i definately am this time tho


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

lol i thought u said u were going before, but then thought i must have misread  cya


----------



## DiabeticDave (Sep 23, 2009)

Proof That The World Is Nuts

In Lebanon, men are legally allowed to have sex with animals, but the animals must be female. Having sexual relations with a male animal is punishable by death. 

(Like THAT makes sense.)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

In Bahrain, a male doctor may legally examine a woman's genitals, but is prohibited from looking directly at them during the examination. He may only see their reflection in a mirror.

(Do they look different reversed?)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Muslims are banned from looking at the genitals of a corpse. This also applies to undertakers. The sex organs of the deceased must be covered with a brick or piece of wood at all times.

(A brick?)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

The penalty for masturbation in Indonesia is decapitation.

(Much worse than 'going blind!')
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

There are men in Guam whose full-time job is to travel the countryside and deflower young virgins, who pay them for the privilege of having sex for the first time
Reason: under Guam law, it is expressly forbidden for virgins to marry.

(Let's just think for a minute; is there

Any job anywhere else in the world that even comes close to this?)

ps.....any Virgins out there...just PM me
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

In Hong Kong, a betrayed wife is legally allowed to kill her adulterous husband, but may only do so with her bare hands.
The husband's illicit lover, on the other hand, may be killed in any manner desired.

(Ah! Justice!)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Topless saleswomen are legal in Liverpool, England - but only in tropical fish stores.

(But of course!)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

In Cali, Colombia , a woman may only have sex with her husband, and the first time this happens, her mother must be in the room to witness the act.

(Makes one shudder at the thought.)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

In Santa Cruz, Bolivia, it is illegal for a man to have sex with a woman and her daughter at the same time.

(I presume this was a big enough problem that they had to pass this law?)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

In Maryland, it is illegal to sell condoms from vending machines with one exception: Prophylactics may be dispensed from a vending machine only 'in places where alcoholic beverages are sold for consumption on the premises.'

(Is this a great country or what?

Well, not as great as Guam!)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour.

(Who volunteers for these tests?)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

The ant can lift 50 times its own weight, can pull 30 times its own weight and always falls over on its right side when intoxicated.

(From drinking little bottles of???)

(Did our government pay for this research??)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Butterflies taste with their feet.

(Ah, geez.)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.

(I know some people like that.)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Starfish don't have brains.

(I know some people like that, too.)
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

And, the best for last?

Turtles can breathe through their butts.

(And I thought I had bad breath in the morning!)

Thank you all for reading this


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2009)

nice one dave good to see before work, x


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2009)

well I missed a good night last night, I can confirm the measurement thing is spot on!

Nice work Dave


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Proof That The World Is Nuts
> 
> In Lebanon, men are legally allowed to have sex with animals, but the animals must be female. Having sexual relations with a male animal is punishable by death.
> 
> ...



Oh my god what have i started....morning all


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2009)

am64 said:


> Oh my god what have i started....morning all



morning am64, dont worry dave is like that ahha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 23, 2009)

pmfsl


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 23, 2009)

Heres another strange fact >>> your ear is the same size as your little finger  I didn't believe it but measured and ... yep it is


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 23, 2009)

According to the laws of aerodynamics, it's impossible for bumble bees to fly.

A pig's orgasm can last for 30 minutes.

A cockroach can live several weeks with its head cut off. 

A Saudi Arabian woman can get a divorce if her husband doesn't give her coffee.

It's impossible to sneeze with your eyes open. (Don't try this at home!)

"Kemo Sabe" means "soggy shrub" in Navajo.

The phrase "rule of thumb" is derived from an old English law which stated that you couldn't beat your wife with anything wider than your thumb.


----------



## am64 (Sep 24, 2009)

new one from other network i posted the strange facts on ...

'Did you know that your own spit will remove your blood but nobody else's? Something to do with enzymes - and invaluable to quilters'    (or diabetics)

Quilters = people who make quilts  sorry its a mainly american website


----------

